# MacPort et miroirs



## FjRond (11 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour, 
À chaque fois que je fais une installation ou la mise à jour des paquets installés avec port, les débits sont catastrophiques (0 --> 4 Ko/s). D'où ma question : y aurait-t-il, comme pour fink, un moyen de configurer MacPort pour qu'il télécharge les mises à jour -- et les paquets -- depuis des miroirs européens ? 
Je ne trouve rien sur ce sujet dans la documentation. Il est vrai que MacPort est très mal documenté comparé à fink; ou alors quelque chose m'a échappé ?

Merci


----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2006)

As-tu seulement essay&#233;, dans le Terminal, de faire : 
	
	



```
man port
```
 ?
Et, une fois dans le manuel, de taper :
	
	



```
/config
```
 ?
On apprend alors rapidement o&#249; se trouvent les fichiers de configurations, entre autre le serveur 'rsync' de ton choix.
Personnellement, ce n'est pas aussi lent que toi.


----------



## FjRond (11 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> As-tu seulement essayé, dans le Terminal, de faire :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai parcouru à plusieurs reprises le manuel, mais je n'ai rien vu. Non pas qu'il n'y ait rien, mais c'est vrai que je n'ai jamais été très à l'aise avec la manière dont les pages manuel sont faites (peu lisibles à mon goût: je n'y vois rien).
Donc je suis désolé d'avoir posé une question, je le vois, _inutile_ :rose:


----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2006)

Elle n'&#233;tait pas inutile si, maintenant, tu as une solution &#224; ton probl&#232;me 

Et peut-&#234;tre aura-t-elle &#233;t&#233; utile &#224; quelqu'un d'autre que toi _aussi_.


----------



## FjRond (11 Octobre 2006)

En fait, j'ai parlé un peu trop vite, parce que je ne vois pas bien comment procéder pour la configuration. Il faut éditer les fichiers qui sont dans /opt/local/etc/ports et tout faire manuellement ?


----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2006)

Bin tiens ! T'es sur Unix, mon gars 
Il te faudra sans doute avoir les accr&#233;ditations suffisantes donc utiliser sudo pour &#233;diter le fichier. 
	
	



```
sudo vi /opt/local/etc/ports/sources.conf
```


----------



## FjRond (11 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Bin tiens ! T'es sur Unix, mon gars
> Il te faudra sans doute avoir les accréditations suffisantes donc utiliser sudo pour éditer le fichier.
> 
> 
> ...


Pas de problème, j'ai bien édité (avec emacs) ces fichiers pour voir ce qu'il s'y trouve, mais je ne vois absolument pas quoi y changer. Et j'ai beau chercher dans la manpage, dans la documentation, je ne trouve absolument rien qui réponde à mon problème.


----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2006)

Il me semble que tu veux te connecter &#224; un autre serveur, non ?
Le fichier que je t'ai indiqu&#233; te permet de donner une source _rsync_ diff&#233;rente, non ?


----------



## FjRond (11 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Il me semble que tu veux te connecter à un autre serveur, non ?
> Le fichier que je t'ai indiqué te permet de donner une source _rsync_ différente, non ?



Oui, mais où vais-je trouver cette autre source ?

```
# To enable your local ports repository, uncomment and customize the
# following line to point at your local dports directory
# Example: file:///Users/landonf/misc/darwinports/dports
#
# To get darwinports from the opendarwin rsync server use:
# rsync://rsync.darwinports.org/dpupdate/dports
rsync://rsync.darwinports.org/dpupdate/dports
```


----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2006)

Si tu n'en trouves pas du genre _rsync_ sur Internet tu peux toujours les t&#233;l&#233;charger et les stocker dans un endroit sp&#233;cifique. Endroit que tu renseignes dans le fichier ci-dessus.


----------



## FjRond (11 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Si tu n'en trouves pas du genre _rsync_ sur Internet tu peux toujours les t&#233;l&#233;charger et les stocker dans un endroit sp&#233;cifique. Endroit que tu renseignes dans le fichier ci-dessus.


Le probl&#232;me, c'est que je ne sais pas trop de quoi vous parlez. Je m'explique.
Habitu&#233; &#224; fink, cet installateur pr&#233;sente une interface (en ligne de commande) permettant de choisir parmi les miroirs les plus proches (Europe, USA...).
L&#224; j'avoue que je ne vois pas bien ce que vous me proposez de t&#233;l&#233;charger et stocker; car je suppose que ce n'est pas un serveur. Ou serait-ce les paquets eux-m&#234;mes avec leurs d&#233;pendances ? Dans ce cas, autant les installer &#224; la main, &#231;a ne sera pas beaucoup plus compliqu&#233;.
D&#233;sol&#233; pour ma candeur, mais je ne suis pas informaticien. J'esp&#233;rais simplement que DP permettrait de prendre en charche aussi simplement que fink et i-Installer l'installation et la mise &#224; jour des paquets dont j'ai besoin.
D'autre part, je suppose que je ne dois pas &#234;tre seul &#224; avoir du mal &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger avec DP (4 ko/s &#233;tant le maximum atteint) malgr&#233; une connexion adsl qui tourne &#224; 5/6 Mo. Mais je suis surpris de ne trouver dans aucun forum aucun sujet sur la question.


----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2006)

Trouv&#233; sur http://darwinports.com :





			
				darwinports.com a dit:
			
		

> Switching to the MacPorts repository:
> edit /opt/local/etc/ports/ports.conf and replace
> rsync_server            rsync.darwinports.org
> with
> rsync_server            rsync.macports.org


----------



## FjRond (11 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Trouvé sur http://darwinports.com :



Waouh ! Super. Merci. Je n'avais pas trouvé cette page, et le site de MacPort est indisponible ce soir.
Je modifie et je donne des nouvelles.
Encore merci.


----------



## FjRond (20 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Trouvé sur http://darwinports.com :


Après expérience, ça ne change pas grand chose. Impossibilité entre autre d'installer les cdrtools. J'ai donc utilisé fink, et là, quelques secondes ont suffit pour charger le paquet.
Espérons que MacPorts évoluera de manière à utiliser différents miroirs et à avoir une gestion plus intelligente des dépendances (comme fink avec les paquets virtuels).


----------

